# How many of you started reloading with "primitive"



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My junior year in high school I had a girl friend who gave me a Lyman 310 tool outfit for my birthday. Other than wood blocks and nails this was my first reloading outfit. For those unfamiliar with these outfits, they worked like an oversized set of nut crackers. Not only did these load cartridges, they built up muscle tone, too. 

I limped along with tese for awhile, then went to the Lee hammer dies. With the Lee, you used a hammer to drive the case into the die, and a hammer and punch to drive it out.

We've come a loooooooong way.

Bob Wright


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*LEE*

1974-When I was with the STATE POLICE my wife bought me a LEE hand set for 38 spl and with a good hammer at home all I needed-- WOW when I got to a single stage to do 45's a few years later--I were in HOG Heaven :-D

Ron


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I also started out with a Lee loader. Pounding cases in and out of a die with a plastic mallet is doing it the hard way, but I was saving money. When my wife bought me a RCBS junior for my birthday, I was in hog heaven.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've still got an old Lee Loader for .45ACP....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I loaded with a tong tool for about 3 months and went straight to a Rock Chucker and never looked back. :-D


----------

